

Proof that you're never over the hill: Col. Sanders - davesque
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colonel_Sanders#Later_career

======
davesque
Colonel Sanders was 65 when he began to push his franchise business seriously
and enjoyed the resulting success.

